# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Une formule pour incrmenter avec des lettres.

## Yepazix

Bonjour,

J'ai des case qui contiennent des valeurs alphanumriques du genre C12, D20 etc...
Je voudrais pouvoir incrmenter de 1 la valeur numrique --> Faire C12+1 = C13 par exemple.
Et aussi incrmenter la lettre C12 devient D12, C13 devient D13 etc...

Est ce possible ?

Merci.

----------


## kiki29

Salut, voir par ici ?

----------


## Yepazix

Merci :-)

----------

